
Career Advice From LinkedIn's Billionaire Founder - theoutlander
http://www.businessinsider.com/career-advice-from-linkedins-founder-2013-3?op=1
======
mdesq
This slideshow is an advertisement. An advertisement for the book, the
authors' personal recognition, and probably LinkedIn and other ventures the
authors are involved with. After all, the book has been out for a year, so
it's time for a new round of marketing.

It's also a tiring rehash of generic career advice we've all heard a million
times if we ever bothered to take a look. I'm weary of the many versions of
the old "send me $1 and I'll tell you how I became so successful" shtick
floating around. The details change a bit, but only subtly. The tactic still
works, primarily because of clever marketing, and the world is full of people
who primarily want to _read_ about being successful. This target market is a
gold mine.

A fraction of people who read motivational career advice actually execute, but
that's of no concern for marketing types who want to sell you the promise of
success if you would just read their material. Hopefully you'll pay money for
their book, but if not, just the name recognition is payment enough.

The authors imply that you have to be well-known, recognized, networked into
the right people to achieve success. I call BS. To do what they do, that may
be accurate, but I've been around long enough to personally know people you've
never met and will never hear of who are worth millions because they grasped
the basics of creating value for others and tenacious, ruthless execution on
basic business principles. There are plenty of them here on HN, actually.

------
yskchu
Thank you, this is a great piece; here's a version with easier to read slides:

[http://www.slideshare.net/asolty/the-start-up-of-you-
executi...](http://www.slideshare.net/asolty/the-start-up-of-you-executive-
summary)

I particularly liked this quote: "For many people, twenty years of experience
is really on year of experience repeated twenty times" - Andy Hargadon

------
fredley
Gave up after a few slides, the stock-imagery was a bit much for me.

------
apierre
These slides are motivating but they look like a mashup of everything you can
read around.

I felt there was a subliminal message: Subscribe to LinkedIn Premium in order
to leverage your network.

------
Yhippa
I liked this up until the point where it felt that they made the push for
LinkedIn hard. My skeptic detectors went off. If you were to follow a lot of
this advice it would drive someone to use LinkedIn a lot more which makes
sense given the authors.

------
allsystemsgo
I really enjoyed this slide show. It's not as generic as others are implying.
It has some good stuff in there.

------
g2e
Is this an ad for LinkedIn?

------
creamyhorror
There's fairly good networking material in the slides, if you skim through to
the middle. The idea of an Interesting People Fund is good as a way to remind
you to keep strengthening budding relationships. I also liked his analogy that
if your relationships aren't getting stronger, they're getting weaker.

(Now if only I'd apply more of this stuff to my own life...)

------
theoutlander
I almost gave up after a while as it was evident that there was nothing
substantial other than marketing for LinkedIn. I think marketing has hit a new
low. On a somewhat unrelated note, we have Elon Musk standing up for his
product...I'd totally buy it if I were into that kind of stuff.

------
lifeisstillgood
Ok, looks like meh, yeah bit of retread and ... Hmm ok I like that and that
appeals and yes !

Ok I am buying the book, they sold me. We are just a work-in-progress - that
is a freeing piece of advice and one that allows experimentation as well as a
search for greatness.

Not bad, lets see I the book matches up

------
fduran
The chess board with errors, it never disappoints.

------
bsenftner
Linked it is a piece of crap. Advice from that pile of shit is akin to my dad
telling me I need to find a "stable company" with a "good job". Linkedin was
early and "good enough", which is all it takes for that generation of hustler.
We're in a new generation now, and all they can tell you is worthless.

------
yourmind
I loved it.

